# everbody run away.



## dave17a (Feb 15, 2013)

Post a thread and never see any folks. Lot of threads are old. WAKE  UP. this is a great thread and got me hot on cold smokin'. WAKE UP!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2013)

Dave, morning..... I'm not sure I understand what it is you are saying ???   Sorry... Could you please clarify that for me....  

Dave


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 16, 2013)

My cold smoke is running!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 16, 2013)

Got some Monterey jack motzerella and some more xtra sharp chedder oh and more eggs on. using pitmasters choice. 30's today 4 hrs on smoke. Going couple more due to cold, in the 30,s. Got pic. Too late don't care. Post later. Started brine on pork bellies today. 12# on dry and 12# on wet. Country brown sugar cure from sausage maker.com and did Tods recipe on dry. Screwed up on alspice, did twice as much. Needs 2 tsp which is what was in my hand and thinking 2 did anoyher one. Oh well. Did pops brine wiyh my cure. Story next week on starting smoking. going to use apple on one and pitmasters choice on other. Happy smoking


----------

